# Nightwing Cemetary- Halloween 2008



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/video/nightwing-cemetary-halloween

I was bored beyond words today, so I decided to get my act together and finish this slideshow for last year's haunt.

As some people already know, I write fan fiction for a hobby. That's where I got the name, Nightwing from. It was the last name of an original character I created named Roslyn Nightwing. Unfortunitely she died early in the story while protecting her son.

She was my favorite OC and inspired a good spooky name for my haunt. (which includes a tombstone with her name on it and the little memorial I created for her.)

But enough backstory for now.

Last year, I didn't have alot of money to use so all the tombstones were made from cardboard boxes and ductape, covered in left over paint which I used while painting my room.

The crows were found at my local Dollar Tree and the fogoyle was built using cardboard, the top of a soda bottle. ductape and paint.

The lighting sucked really bad so I wasn't able to get a whole lot of nightime shots. I hope you like it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Shows what you can do with some work and imagination.

Great job. I love the little crows. I just bought a few more for my yard.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work. My first tombstones were from old plywood and used grey paint I had lying around. Found them while cleaning the garage. A couple of coats of paint, painted-on black lettering and a nailing them into wood blocks so they'd stand up did the trick.


----------

